
Apple Plans to Ship 16-Inch MacBook Pro This Year - theBashShell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brookecrothers/2019/06/23/apple-plans-to-ship-16-inch-macbook-pro-this-year-says-ihs-markit-offers-more-details/#30507d8549f0
======
exabrial
Heart be still.

Please leave the headphone jack. And if it's too much to ask we don't
want/use/need the touchbar, other than the fingerprint reader.

~~~
andrei_says_
With the extra space maybe include the touchbar above a row of physical
function keys?

~~~
melling
I have a 2013 MacBook Pro so I haven’t tried the Touchbar.

With the exception of the ESC key, with I use a lot, I’m not sure I’d miss the
rest of the function keys. The idea of a touchbar seems like it could work if
done right.

Did Apple do something wrong or it just doesn’t work in practice?

~~~
ak217
I recently went from a 2015 MBP to a 2018 MBP with Touchbar. There is a
utility called BetterTouchTool ([https://folivora.ai/](https://folivora.ai/))
that adds lots of great features to the Touchbar and made it worthwhile.

The Touchbar is a good idea, though it's not a killer feature - mostly because
of issues with Apple's software support for it (same story as Force Touch).
The biggest issues with it are the lack of a physical Esc key (a mistake,
especially because the virtual Esc key is broken in some apps), lack of
tactile/haptic feedback (BTT actually has an option to shake the force
trackpad as a haptic feedback substitute), and poor customization support (you
can show app-specific keys or "control strip" keys, but can't mix the two -
there are artificial limitations to what's available created by Apple's
idiosyncracies).

~~~
r00fus
Here’s hoping that Apple will do what they did in the Air 2018 to the new mbp
19.

------
no1youknowz
My wants:

\- Mini oled screen [0]

\- 4k resolution

\- 2012 body

\- 2012 keyboard

\- magsafe

\- 32gb minimum

Most of these will guarentee a purchase from me as I'm replacing an ageing
2012.

\- AMD Ryzen [1]

This will have me foaming at the mouth lol. I can dream I guess.

I'd love for the keyboard to not be piping hot under load. Or the laptop to be
throttling under load or extremely hot weather. An AMD Processor or even an
ARM can maybe have it warm or perhaps cool to touch?

[0]: [https://www.macrumors.com/2019/06/21/apple-samsung-oled-
ipad...](https://www.macrumors.com/2019/06/21/apple-samsung-oled-ipads-
macbooks/)

[1]: [https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-3800x-benchmarks-leaked-
cru...](https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-3800x-benchmarks-leaked-crushes-
intels-i9-9900k-in-multi-threaded-performance/)

~~~
ScottFree
Can I add a swappable battery to your list?

------
bin0
Please give it real ports. Not just USB-C. And please make it not catch fire.
And the keyboard not break. And the CPU not thermal-throttle terribly. And
Nvidia GPU option. And a screen that has a reasonably-durable ribbon cable.
And a keyboard that's not trash.

~~~
abledon
Basically don't make it thin. No one gives a F* if its thin or not.

~~~
dillonmckay
I also don’t need them to focus on excellent bass and audio output via the
internal speakers.

Not a priority guys.

------
heavymark
Perhaps the device will the same size and will simply reduce the bezels on
screen, since 15.4 to 16 isn't much more.

------
thrower123
I still think the 17" models that they produced until about 2012 or 2013 were
the best machines they have made. Everyone I know who had one kept those
monsters running as long as they could. A refreshed version in that form
factor might be enough to make me buy an Apple product.

------
crazygringo
Serious question: what are super-large laptop screens good for?

If I'm using my laptop on the go, I prefer a small screen so it's usable on a
small plane tray, on a cramped cafe table, in a conference room where I don't
want my device to distract, etc. And weighs as little as possible.

While if I'm using my laptop for real work, at work or at home, I want to plug
it into an actual large screen, which 15" or 16" is not -- it's just too
small. Let's do 25" or 30".

Large laptop screens are this weird middle ground for me that seem to be
worst-of-both-worlds.

What am I missing?

~~~
rrrdfggytr
I thought the same until last year when I had these awkward 3 week business
trips to our various satellite offices.

I would bring my small laptop, set it at my temporary cubicle, and basically
leave it there for the duration. I always asked for a spare monitor, but
sometimes there wouldn’t be any at the smaller offices, or they would be
crappy TN monitors.

It was then that I realized having a large screen would be very convulsions.

------
theonemind
That seems strange to me. 15" seems like a pretty standard size for carrying
cases, etc. 17" made sense as significantly larger. Unless they plan to
replace the 15" with the 16" and get it in the same chassis form factor, this
seems like overloading that space with too many options. Apple generally has
pretty segmented product lines, perhaps one good option for large categories
(casual users, power users, etc.) without making you think too hard after
getting in a general segment.

~~~
aequitas
I bought a 14 inch sleeve for my MBP retina 15 inch (2015) because my old 15
inch sleeve was to loose. Especially with those soft material sleeves the
thinness of the laptops plays a factor in fit size.

------
okai
Current 15.4” VS new 16”. Does is make a significant difference? Both being a
1.6 aspect ratio

------
nullandvoid
Anything < 17" feels sub optimal compared to my to 3x 24" setup on my main
desktop

I'm not sure why the larger options are not offered I can't believe I'm the
only one and that the margin isn't there

~~~
pier25
> _I 'm not sure why the larger options are not offered_

Probably because the market for very large laptops is smaller.

------
dsauerbrun
have a personal 2013 13" macbook air that is getting pretty old and needs to
be replaced. I have a 2016 15" pro from work... Very hesitant to upgrade my
air because paying 1.5-2.5k for a laptop with this keyboard is a deal breaker.

I feel like if there was a 3rd party service replacing the keyboard with one
that has better travel it would make tons of money.

------
tluyben2
I guess the numbers are really showing people want bigger laptops... In my
circles most think the 12inch MacBook is too large. iPad Pro 10.5 with a
better keyboard and more software freedom would be perfect. But almost
everyone I know is a 'traveling coder'.

Edit: seems downvotes because of disagreeing? I am just adding a data point
from a few 100 people I know/work with who would never buy this machine. Or
any other larger than 13inch machine for that matter.

~~~
shadowoflight
As a counterpoint, I’m a traveling coder/student and I abhor tiny screens. If
the LG Gram 17 gets an update with a 4K screen, or better yet if Apple
releases a zero-bezel 17” MBP the same size as the current 15.4” model, I will
jump on that like my cat on anything dairy.

~~~
tluyben2
Thanks for the counterpoint. Come to think of it, I really know one person who
likes as-big-as-possible and he is a pilot and avid gamer, so he buys
'portable' gaming laptops.

The laptops I encounter when working with people all over the world are
usually 13 inch or smaller and people nag a lot about that they are not
comfortable to carry or use in cramped spaces. There are quite a few Japanese
laptops that are popular among this crowd, especially this[0] jewel pops up
more and more.

[0]
[https://panasonic.jp/cns/pc/products/rz8k/](https://panasonic.jp/cns/pc/products/rz8k/)

------
SudoEpoch
Allowing a fully customizable touch bar that has an API would be an option for
me at least.

------
schpaencoder
The keyboard will be gone, this time, replaced with a oled touch-panel.

~~~
faitswulff
All input will happen through dance movements interpreted via a depth-sensing
notch at the top of the screen.

~~~
rglover
"Capoeira is an extraordinary new technology that we've been developing to
revolutionize the human computer interface experience."

